# looking for squat in Paris



## Joahnn (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi 
my friend I will go to Paris in Dec 

we are looking for squat with any kind of style in Paris or even suburb area

if there's any information will be a really big help 

thx


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 19, 2015)

i found this after a little googling... hope it helps!

http://www.gonomad.com/27-lodgings/5642-paris-squatting-for-free-all-over-the-city


----------

